# Baby mouse caught by cat



## wind1

I'm posting this here as I have posted in the wildlife section but the only advice I got from there is to give it back to the cat. This is a copy of my original post, what can I do to help this little fella

I have a baby mouse that was brought in by my cat about 3 hours ago. I put it into a box thinking it was nearly dead as my other cat was tormenting it. When I checked it a little while later it was sitting up but still looking poorly. It is still alive now but very sleepy. Not sure what to do with it, it is obviously very young so I don't want to just release it. What food should I offer it? Should I try and syringe it water or anything? I'm not expecting it to survive but feel I should try and help it just incase
__________________


----------



## polishrose

I have no idea what emergency mouse food could be. Do you have any cornflakes maybe? any veg?nuts?seeds?You could try putting water in a bowl.If you have him in a box he will chew through that if it's cardboard.You need something for bedding too-kitchen roll/toilet roll is good for that.Hope someone who knows a bit more posts soon.

Also where in the country are you?You may be near to someone who can help.


----------



## wind1

Still alive this morning. I fed him a couple of times yesterday evening by soaking guinea pig pellets in hot water then syringing the liquid. He only takes a tiny bit at a time and this morning was a bit reluctant. I am now soaking some porridge oats in hot water to syringe him the milk from it having read up on it. He is either very young or very poorly as he hardly moves, just lays hunched up, his eyes are not open but he is pooing and weeing by himself. After I have fed him he does attempt to wash his little face but is very wobbly when lifting his front paws. Not sure if I am doing the right thing trying to save him but I don't see any other option. He is in a guinea pig carrier with a heat pad underneath


----------



## blade100

Sometimes they can go into shock and die.
I wouldn't keep handling him by that I mean syringing him water as this will likely make him worse.
Do u have any wild bird seeds? Leave a bowl of water in for him, the seeds and some porridge. Then release him later tonite.


----------



## wind1

I really don't think he is old enough to be released or not fed. If his eyes are still closed I imagine he is extremely young. I put some food in front of him last night but he made no attempt at eating it. I have just fed him with some oat milk and he sucked it off the syringe so I think he is hungry. I have to go into work this morning so I will leave a little bowl of food in with him and see what happens.


----------



## AnnB

If you have a wildlife rescue centre near you it would be worth asking them for some advice. Unfortunately if your cat has punctured the skin of the mouse, it may have developed an infection and require antibiotics.


----------



## Crittery

Have you looked at HelpWildlife.co.uk - Welcome? They have a list of wildlife rescues you can contact for advice.

Definately echo what Ann said re antibiotics.


----------



## polishrose

Keep us posted-keeping my fingers crossed that he makes it-might it be worth getting some milk from the vets and feeding him that?


----------



## Guest

I would get him alone to a wildlife rescue center because they will be better equipped to take care of him, Blade is right the more you handle him the worse he could get


----------



## niki87

Is it injured? If it is I would get it to a wildlife rescue. Otherwise I would put in a little dish of water, if possible, some seeds/oats etc...though not nuts for mice (though it may be just pet mice) can be allergic to nuts. Then release it into the wild with a pile of food, away from your cats. I would be surprised if a wildlife rescue will take a mouse that's all......my OH's cat bought in a blackbird and he couldn't get a wildlife rescue to take it within 45 miles!!! He drove the 45 miles though...and received lots of man points in my eyes


----------



## wind1

When I came in from work this little mouse had passed away. Usually when my cats catch mice I leave them to get on with it and they kill it pretty quickly but this one was just being flicked and tossed around which is why I was so surprised it lived as long as it did. I couldn't just sit back and watch them torment it so at least I feel I tried to help it even though I knew the outcome was most likely going to be losing it


----------



## AnnB

What a shame. You tried your best though and that's all anyone could do.


----------



## polishrose

Sorry he didn't make it. RIP mousie.


----------



## niki87

Oh no am so sorry!!! You did everyting you could though!

Sleep well little one.


----------



## zany_toon

You gave that little mouse a chance that it didn't have otherwise. I'm sorry that you lost him/her xx


----------

